# Watchdog Violation Error BSOD



## VelcroBP (Apr 22, 2007)

Just put together a new Win8 build and I've had 2 of these BSODs stating Watchdog Violation Error. My limited research tells me it might be a driver issue, but I have no idea how to interpret the memory.dmp file. Any suggestions?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Click on this link, follow the instructions and post in that section of the forum: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------

